

HN "Who's Hiring" Language, Framework, Data, & Mobile Trends - vanessa
http://blog.hirelite.com/hacker-news-whos-hiring-trends

======
nathanh
Here are larger graphs if you want to dive deeper.

Languages:
[http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?snapid=S218608...](http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?snapid=S218608e7Sn)

Frameworks:
[http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?snapid=S218611...](http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?snapid=S218611CKlH)

Data:
[http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?snapid=S218609...](http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?snapid=S218609ZmLn)

Mobile:
[http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?snapid=S218612...](http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?snapid=S218612WClO)

Additionally, a few people have noted some terms that I need to merge. I'll
try to update the graphs within a few hours.

------
3pt14159
More easily read graphs (slightly ordered the categories in terms of
popularity and removed small results)

Language: <http://i.imgur.com/vDeE3.jpg>

Framework: <http://i.imgur.com/NDOMa.jpg>

Data: <http://i.imgur.com/Mio0j.jpg>

Smarty phone: <http://i.imgur.com/uUjHG.jpg>

~~~
BananaRepublic
Thanks for the 'easier-to-read' stats! Judging by this it's a good thing that
I learnt Python, because my C++ skills seem to be falling out of grace. Hmm...
Javascript, maybe it's time to bite the bullet...

~~~
3pt14159
Do it man, JavaScript has gotten a lot better.

------
marknutter
Not surprising at all to see the spike in demand for Rails developers. In my
local ruby users group we've seen a _dramatic_ increase in the number of job
postings for Ruby/Rails devs.

I'm also not surprised that Javascript is the most sought after language, too.
Everything uses it, regardless of the framework.

------
ianterrell
This is really neat information, but the first three graphs are messy. It
would be more interesting to me to see only the high performers/growers with
clearer labels.

------
georgemcfly
In the mobile graph, I wonder why ios and iphone are separate lines.

~~~
vanessa
I think iOS shows something slightly different about the employer's
motivation, since they're deliberately including iPad by saying iOS vs
narrowly referring to iPhone.

Do you think charting them separately and also together would be better? Or
just consolidate them and lose the subtle difference?

~~~
georgemcfly
I think they should just be clumped together. There's no distinction between
Android phones and tablets, so there shouldn't be for ios. Also, the
development skills for the the two are largely the same.

------
wisty
Raw data here
([http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?snapid=S215964...](http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?snapid=S2159646ReZ))
from their previous post here (<http://wbills.posterous.com/59740254>).

Oh, there's a map. No Australia. ;(

------
npollock
Would be great to see the language/framework also expressed as percentages of
total posts over a period. Clearly there's a growth trend in job postings,
would be nice to see the relative change in demand for each
language/framework.

~~~
IgorPartola
Sort of, but if you are looking for a job and you are an expert at building
web apps using C and MS SQL, then you don't care that it's an odd combination.
You only care whether the number of openings is zero or non-zero.

------
rickmb
Odd. PHP still going strong in a relatively PHP-hostile demographic, but none
of the major frameworks (Symfony, Zend) that make PHP a viable option, and the
presence of Cake in this list seems out of place.

------
cool-RR
I guess that the only reason that Ruby is as low as Python is because Rails is
so popular that people don't need to mention the word "Ruby" anymore.

------
libria
What happened in March that made companies get spendy?

~~~
ig1
I imagine it's because we started getting the who's hiring posted on the first
of the month on a regular basis and because of that it got more upvotes so
stayed on the front page longer and got more posts.

------
Brewer
How does one do something like this? What technologies did you use to get the
data and to make the graphs?

------
jzoidberg
Great stuff - can we render them one per page? They are a little small to
grok.

------
odiroot
Sorry to be that guy but these graphs are awful. Also, author should probably
think about color-blind people.

~~~
cool-RR
What about blind people? He should have clearly made audio versions of the
graphs as well.

------
tathagatadg
Awesome :)

